
Opinion: Why students persist in studying English lit in a tech world - ohjeez
https://montrealgazette.com/opinion/opinion-why-students-persist-in-studying-english-lit-in-a-tech-world
======
1996
Ahh, McGill

TLDR: Students studying English seek opportunities for exploration and
critical thinking

